# Snapping at hand during fetch



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

When Misha brings me the toy and I reach for it, if she moves towards it at all, I say, "ah ah ah" turn and walk away and don't throw it. She caught on pretty quickly.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I haven't had to deal with this specific issue personally (so this advice is just an idea/suggestion), but it seems that playing fetch is a reward for Maisy. If, whenever she does the snapping/lunging, you make a yelping noise (like an injured puppy), turn away and ignore her, and end the game of fetch, Maisy may understand that (a) she was playing too rough with you, and (b) playing too rough means that the fun game of fetch ends. This idea works on the same premise as N2Mischief's, I believe. Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I knew a dog that did this - stopping play worked for her. I would ask her to wait, reach for the ball, and if she moved I would withdraw my hand. It didn't take her long to learn that good things come to those who wait, and dogs that grab just get ignored and no fun!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think all these suggestions are good. I will offer a couple more. Play with 2 toys. When she brings you one toy, ask her to drop it, then throw the second. So you keep round robin the toys.

Trade the toy for a treat. Have her drop the toy. With one hand hand her a treat while picking up the treat with the other hand. Say "trade" if you would like to name that action. Use the trade method for when she has something you don't want her to have also.

One or some combination of the techniques mentioned should work for you.


----------



## Shellie (Jun 3, 2015)

These are all great suggestions! I tried the "hand pull back" method, and she seems to be starting to understand. Unfortunately I could only play fetch with her for a short period of time before it started to rain, but I will try again today.

Thank you, everyone, for your comments


----------

